# Suchformular in Excel



## thakki (19. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte/muss folgendes erstellen. Für Excel benötigt mein Chef ein Suchformular welches in der kompletten Arbeitsmappe das eingegebene Suchkriterium sucht und alle übereinstimmenden Ergebnisse zusammen nimmt und in ein Textfeld o.ä. kopiert.

Die Suchfunktion habe ich ja bereits, und es findet eine Ausgabe in einem Textfeld statt. Jedoch sucht er immer nur in einem Arbeitsblatt und zeigt mir auch nur ein Ergebnis an.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Erstmal wäre es super zu wissen, wie ich dafür sorge, dass die komplette Arbeitsmappe durchsucht wird und nicht nur ein Arbeitsblatt.

Danke!


----------



## NRFi (19. Januar 2005)

sowas?


```
Dim oWS As Worksheet
    
    For Each oWS In Worksheets
        MsgBox oWS.Name
    Next oWS
```


----------

